# [Chiptune] 8-beatarea vol. II



## bhagavar (Dec 13, 2010)

part of the 8-beat-area vol.II, i especially like the ourun'ish refrain part - if I can say that for my own tunes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





enjoy - comments welcome

->download still dark


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 13, 2010)

Um 

Thats pretty awesome. I like it alot. Good work!


----------



## Megane (Dec 14, 2010)

That song would fit perfectly for a Donkey Kong country/Mega Man crossover. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good stuff man


----------



## Berthenk (Dec 15, 2010)

Wow, my mind was blown. It's fucking awesome!
Mind telling us what you use to make your music?


----------



## bhagavar (Dec 16, 2010)

That one was made with Cubase 4 as host sequencer, 

Vsti Plugins used were:

freeware:
Synth1 by Ichiro Toda - http://www.geocities.jp/daichi1969/softsynth/ - still one of the best sounding synths for my demands followed by sylenth
Peach by tweakbench - http://www.tweakbench.com/peach

payware:
Cubase 4 by Steinberg - http://www.steinberg.net
Stylus rmx by spectrasonics - http://www.spectrasonics.net/instruments/stylusrmx.html - as I'm not the best frickle beat maker
SampleTank by Ikmultimedia- http://www.ikmultimedia.com
DDMF Pro EQ - http://www.ddmf.eu

some lexicon impulse reponses and internal midi gates + delays

hope this helps


----------



## Waynes1987 (Dec 16, 2010)

My Daughter was Dancing round to this, As was i 
We thought it was awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehe


----------



## Forstride (Dec 16, 2010)

Very amazing!  I like how it keeps progressing and getting louder/adding new sounds as it goes.


----------



## bhagavar (Dec 27, 2010)

and the 3rd one is ready 

--> da brothers chanti  

so let them goombas sway to the music


-------





 could a mod change the topic title to "[Chiptune] 8-beatarea vol. II" please - thank you


----------



## raulpica (Dec 27, 2010)

bhagavar said:
			
		

> could a mod change the topic title to "[Chiptune] 8-beatarea vol. II" please - thank you


Done!


----------



## bhagavar (Jan 26, 2011)

not exactly chiptune, but still a new one for 2011

http://anterroir.com/2011/01/new-song-slickends/

as always, have fun


----------



## bhagavar (Feb 12, 2011)

Simon Belmont goes Urban or so they say ......

the 8 beat area vol II - chapel on the waves


----------



## bhagavar (Mar 11, 2011)

and the fifth one


meGERman x (90's euro style)


----------

